# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  SINGER ΓΕΝΝΗΤΡΙΑ ΑΤΜΟΥ

## jimison

Φίλοι μου καλησπέρα.
Στο σίδερο SG 450R που βλέπετε στις φωτογραφίες  έπαψε να λειτουργεί το σύστημα ατμού. Κατά τα άλλα λειτουργεί και θερμαίνεται η πλάκα και ο θερμοστάτης σβήνει κανονικά.  
Όταν πατάω τον διακόπτη για την εκτόξευση ατμού δεν ακούγεται αυτό το κλικ όπως παλιά! Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει για πιθανή αιτία βλάβης; 
Το σίδερο έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ελάχιστα είναι σχεδόν καινούργιο.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων  Δημήτρης

98443992_237424204215003_8118789847998529536_n.jpg99275966_1592557164226938_2662030879068520448_n.jpg98033035_555783028440965_8461371347358973952_n.jpg99107248_2406868269604608_885214822952599552_n.jpg

----------


## nikiforos.

Δημήτρη μήπως σου χάλασε ο μικροδιακόπτης, το πλαστικό κάλυμμα που πιέζεις πρέπει να κρύβει έναν μικροδιακόπτη.

----------


## jimison

καλησπέρα, μάλλον από εκεί πρέπει να αρχίσω, πάντως ο διακόπτης αυτός κάνει κλικ όταν τον πατάς, αλλά δεν ανοίγει τον ατμό όπως έκανε παλιά! Θ ανοίξω το χερούλι να δω αν κλείνει κύκλωμα ο διακόπτης αυτός , ευχαριστώ..

----------


## jimison

Γεια σας και πάλι φίλοι,
επιστρέφοντας στο θέμα θέλησα να κοιτάξω τον διακόπτη που βρίσκεται στη χειρολαβή και μετά από σχετικό έλεγχο είδα ότι λειτουργεί όπως θα δείτε και στο βίντεο που στέλνω.
Λόγω προσωρινής έλλειψης πολύμετρου χρησιμοποίησα μία μπαταρία με LED χωρίς να αποσυνδέσω τον διακόπτη από το κύκλωμα του σίδερου.
Βάζοντας προς μία κατεύθυνση βλέπω ότι το led δεν ανάβει και στη συνέχεια πατώντας τον διακόπτη ανάβει.
Βάζοντας το led στην *ανάποδη κατεύθυνση του διακόπτη* βλέπω ότι ανάβει λίγο και πατώντας τον διακόπτη ανάβει περισσότερο.
Υποθέτω ότι ο διακόπτης λειτουργεί κανονικά.
Μετά τον διακόπτη, *Τι άλλο έχει σειρά; ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;*
ευχαριστώ Δημήτρης* 
VIDEO : https://files.fm/u/y28sspmu 



*

----------


## nikiforos.

Δημήτρη λογικά ο διακόπτης ενεργοποιεί μια ηλεκτρική βαλβίδα, έλεγξε την λειτουργία της, θα χρειαστείς πολύμετρο για να κάνεις τη δοκιμή με ασφάλεια.

----------


## jimison

Φαντάζομαι ότι αυτή στην φωτογραφία είναι η ηλεκτρική βαλβίδα. Πώς μπορώ να την μετρήσω (με πολύμετρο) ώστε να δω αν είναι εντάξει;
IMG_20200603_190901.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βγάζεις όλα τα καλώδια , μαύρο & άσπρο που είναι το πηνίο και σε ενδιαφέρει να έχουν συνέχεια (ότι δεν κόπηκε το πηνίο), το κίτρινο είναι γείωση και δεν πρέπει να έχει συνέχεια με τις επαφές πηνίου.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRa33TAswfY



> ώστε να δω αν είναι εντάξει;


πέρα από αυτόν τον έλεγχο για την κατάσταση πηνίου της βαλβίδας μπορεί να έχει κολλήσει από άλατα ο εσωτερικός πίρος 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqvE3n7JXnU

----------


## jimison

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ Πετρο, το έφτιαξα , *είχε άλατα στην βαλβίδα* και με λίγο σπρέι καθάρισε,
 κολλάει που και που ο ατμός άλλα είναι λόγο πολυκαιρίας. 
Βγάζει σαν άμμο από τις τρύπες της πλάκας του σίδερου. 
Θα ψάξω τρόπο να καθαρίσω τα άλατα καθώς υπάρχει και το φίλτρο αλάτων κ  δεν ξέρω με το ξίδι αν κάνει δουλειά!!

----------


## mariosmfj

Καλησπερα.
Μη χρησιμοποιησεις ξυδι.
Αγορασε καθαριστικο αλατων για καφετιερα σε σκονη κατα προτιμιση.
Ανακατεψε τη σκονη με νερο και ριξτο στο μποιλερ.
Αναψε το και περιμενε να κανει ατμο, χωρις ομως να αναψεις την πλακα του σιδερου.
Οταν εχεις ατμο πατα το κουμπι και θα βγει υγροποιημενος ατμος απ το σιδερο.
Αστο για 10-15 δευτερολεπτα και κλειστο.
Επαναλαβε τα τελευταια βηματα καθε 5 λεπτα μεχρι να τελειωσει ο ατμος.
Καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## mariosmfj

Αν ακομα εχει αλατα επανελαβε παλι απ'την αρχη αλλη μια φορα.

----------


## jimison

Ευχαριστώ για τις οδηγίες αλλά το σύστημα του μποιλερ δεν είναι αυτό που θερμαίνει το νερό και πρεσάρει!
δες και την εικόνα.. είναι δοχείο με ένα ειδικό φίλτρο για τα άλατα.
αν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος και για αυτό θα ήθελα να τον μάθω!
ευχαριστώ

https://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/atta...8&d=1590165791

----------


## mariosmfj

Καλημερα.
Το δικο σου ειναι με αντλια.
Δεν αλλαζει κατι.
Ο τροπος καθαρισμου ειναι ο ιδιος.

----------

